# Is there any LEDs that can match a 55W halogen light?



## Zepticon (Nov 25, 2011)

So, my first post after lurking around here a while

I have been watching the development in the LED department for a while, and as many others i did the SSC maglite mod a few years ago.
Now i have moved on to new fields, and are looking for a replacement for my 55W H1 headlight bulb.

I have tried HIDs, but im not satisfied. I want white (5.6kK?) light, not blue or purple as most of the HIDs i have tested ends up.

So what LEDs can you recomend for this? Would the SST 90 be a good choise?


----------



## FRITZHID (Nov 25, 2011)

Zepticon said:


> So, my first post after lurking around here a while
> 
> I have been watching the development in the LED department for a while, and as many others i did the SSC maglite mod a few years ago.
> Now i have moved on to new fields, and are looking for a replacement for my 55W H1 headlight bulb.
> ...



IDK if your aware of this but HIDs come in a variety of heats, including the 2200k to 5500k range (yellow to very white) which match incans quite well, just have to pick the right bulb. i'd say in the 4300k area.


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 25, 2011)

while there are leds that make as much lm, as 55w halogen bulb, or more, there are no leds that are direct replacment for h1bulb.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Dec 14, 2011)

An H1 halogen 55W bulb is the only legal choice for your headlight.


----------



## fnj (Dec 20, 2011)

There is no problem matching the luminous output of an H1 with an LED array in a single package. The hard part is shaping the beam so it would be anywhere near comparable, or acceptable for road use. It would require a sophisticated, completely custom designed beam shaper - more than a simple reflector.


----------

